# Crap Herping (but a few pics any way)



## DanTheMan (Mar 3, 2009)

Well wasted my night driving all the way to Conondale last night to find 1 Small Eyed, and a Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko. I could have gone 10 mins up the road for that!
Trying to think of a few factors that may have caused everything to stay in last night, these roads normally produce a few species, one road in particular we saw 1 toad and that's it! Normally covered with the things.

Any way, here's a few snaps.
_
Oedura tryoni_
_
















_Bit disappointed at how these turned out, had these sticks in the way!
_Cryptophis nigrescens_















This is from a different night, Dad decided to come along and have a look, while I was looking around for some frogs to photograph at a pond, Dad spotted this Green tree Snake chilling up a tree, didn't appear to be active or interested in the frogs sharing it's tree.
Must have been asleep?

As I started to climb the small tree for some photo's, he started to move around, these were the best I could get unfortunately.

_Dendrelaphis punctulata_















And a few _peroni _shots, one of my favourite frogs.


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 3, 2009)

.... it's called QUALITY.. not quantity!!!! Smashing pics!!!!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 3, 2009)

its not quality if its a small eyed :lol: can find about 5 of them on a really good night. nice pics though, the gecko is heaps good


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 3, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> .... it's called QUALITY.. not quantity!!!! Smashing pics!!!!!!



I agree, but last night I got neither! And is it really too much to ask for both?!
Yeap your right Ryan, they are far from quality, but its better than nothing I reckon.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> its not quality if its a small eyed :lol: can find about 5 of them on a really good night. nice pics though, the gecko is heaps good


 Any Ozzie snake is quality, though SES are properly the easiest to spotlight


----------



## Rocky (Mar 5, 2009)

You saw more snakes that night then I have in my life.

So it can't be that crap


----------



## whyme (Mar 5, 2009)

awsome pics. no matter what they are.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure what you called the Dendrelaphis punctulata is actually a green mamba. Very dangerous, stay away!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I'm pretty sure what you called the Dendrelaphis punctulata is actually a green mamba. Very dangerous, stay away!


Is it! SE Queensland must be full of African Green Mambas then:shock:


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Are you guys sure?
Looks more like a Boomslang to me! Don't think it's an elapid....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 7, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Are you guys sure?
> Looks more like a Boomslang to me! Don't think it's an elapid....



Could be a twig snake in that case. Anyway i'm off to the pub.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Could be a twig snake in that case. Anyway i'm off to the pub.


 Good Idea. Have one for me


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> Good Idea. Have one for me



I'll have seven for you, one for each letter of your name and one for the mamba. Then i'll post some pics of what i'm wearing. 

They are great pics and yes i do know it is a Dendrelaphis punctulata.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I'll have seven for you, one for each letter of your name and one for the mamba. Then i'll post some pics of what i'm wearing.
> 
> They are great pics and yes i do know it is a Dendrelaphis punctulata.



Haha, sounds good, whats the time up there?
Pics sound interesting, well you have to or it obviously didn't happen.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 7, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Haha, sounds good, whats the time up there?
> Pics sound interesting, well you have to or it obviously didn't happen.



It's about 9.30... I'll start a thread prolly tomorrow and hope it's not deleted too quickly lol.


----------



## DDALDD (Mar 7, 2009)

Really nice pics mate. Good job. I wish my "bad" night were like yours.


----------

